# Our Newspaper wants Rescue stories



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Do they want regional stories Deb, or from anywhere? DallasGold (Anne) does the newsletter for GRRNT and has featured several great stories. She could probably showcase some wonderful stories. Oh, and remember the recent one that had been shot and left for dead, had to have a leg amputated and then scared off burglars that were keeping the neighbors hostage?????

Anne, Melissa.... where are you? Could some GRRNT stories be shared?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It doesn't say .. I posted the entire article... guess if someone is interested they could call or email.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Actually, we just published a book of GRRNT rescue stories! http://www.lulu.com/content/paperba...er-rescue-of-north-texas-golden-tails/5959865 
This book is a fundraiser, but we haven't announced it formally on our website yet! All proceeds over printing costs go to GRRNT. 
Plus, since publishing the book we've had a couple of good happy ending stories come in for printing in the newsletter. In addition our 3 legged hero Calamity Jane is still making news and appearing on TV.
Thanks Debles, I'll look into it and contact them!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just sent an email with the links to Golden Tails and Calamity Jane, mentioning the great rescue stories of several dogs that can be read in the preview portion of the Golden Tails (on lulu) and asking if those outside of Lincoln may submit. The columnist is out of town until March 30, so we'll see. The stories of Bo, Sophie, Shasta, Gus and Buddy will bring tears to your eyes. You can read them in the preview of the book on lulu.com http://www.lulu.com/browse/preview.php?fCID=5959865


----------

